# Chief architect help



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

How do you guys create custom drawing names under each individual drawing on the layout? I'm not talking a page title on my title block but the drawing name such as 1 floor plan or B section with a scale underneath and a line between them.

http://alangillardresidentialdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/ADHP-SAMPLE-ELEV-1.jpg

Something like that


I keep getting that ugly text that says floor 1 or elevation 1


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Matt0034 said:


> How do you guys create custom drawing names under each individual drawing on the layout? I'm not talking a page title on my title block but the drawing name such as 1 floor plan or B section with a scale underneath and a line between them.
> 
> http://alangillardresidentialdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/ADHP-SAMPLE-ELEV-1.jpg
> 
> ...


Use marker specification. Change radius to 0 and use top line to name and macro for lower line which is scale.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Where do you find that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

On the toolbar called Leader Line


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

You can also add text to the layout and make it say anything you want. The text on the layout will use fractions of an inch instead of point size.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Greg, thanks for showing me that but now I have another question with it. When I send the plan to layout it automatically places the floor title from the "plan". Am I able to get rid of that? In the pic I dragged the window down so it didn't show on the print. Also when I use the scale macro to insert it underneath the title it adjusts depending on my zoom window. Am I able to change something there? Right now I just typed the text in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anybody help with this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, open the dialog box for that plan "window" in the layout. You can do that by right clicking the window and click on "open Object".
Then go down to where it says "label" and click that to open the label dialog box. Click the box in there that says Suppress Label" or "Specify Label" depending of course on what you want to do. If you click "Specify Label" then you can write in there anything you want for the layout window name.

Andy


----------

